# How to deal with pigeon dust?



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

I clean my loft regularly, when possible I spray the dusty places with water in order to not spread in the air .. But I recently started to have troubles in the respiratory tract, I heard it can cause lung issues too, so how do you guys deal with pigeon dust?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## renabailey (Dec 31, 2013)

*pigeon dust*



Abdulbaki said:


> I clean my loft regularly, when possible I spray the dusty places with water in order to not spread in the air .. But I recently started to have troubles in the respiratory tract, I heard it can cause lung issues too, so how do you guys deal with pigeon dust?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


My doctor has ordered me to stay out my loft. Ive raised them 50 something years and now have COPD, empysema, bronchitis and asthma. Yes it can cause pigeon fanciers disease (lungs)also. I would bet the dust is messing with you. It is impossible to not have some dander, dust, in your loft. Wear a mask when you go in your loft. When I go to shows I start coughing after few hours, then its time to go.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Regular cleaning is the key. Mask is must for sensitive people when cleaning. Some people use vaccum cleaner to suck up all the dander. Using vaccum cleaner daily for few minutes can help with dander problem. Also providing pigeons with regular bath water helps to control it.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you guys, then I'm going to order a mask, I wish you a speedy recovery gbhman


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

Go to Home Depot and buy vent covers they should be many sizes and put them about 6 inches off the floor and leave them open when the. Dust falls off the bird it will fall to the floor and when the bird flys down for water/food I should blow the dust out of the vents and away from u ....


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay saw ur not from USA so go buy a vent or make one from wire mesh


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Ok, noted that .. I can't make it myself but I'll see what I can do, meanwhile I'm going to use a mask ... thanks


----------



## Whitedove06 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi all,
After 7 years of close contact with my birds, and cleaning the aviary I never thought about 'pigeon lung'. Last winter, while cleaning the coop, I had a slight cold 2 days later. that turned into a series of nagging symptoms. Just recently, I thought about giving up all my birds and only keeping a few. But when I look in their eyes, and they land on my shoulder, I don't have the heart. This disease has also made my husband sick, and he doesn't go in the coop! Now I always cover up.


----------



## fishbone (Nov 24, 2013)

i just got my first pigeons in my new, small loft.

i put horse, bedding pellets on floor. they don't blow around and stay put.
i think most of the dust is going to get trapped down in the layer of pellets, will see...
it will be real easy cleaning the floor with these down.

i also, put a exhaust fan in the loft. haven't used it yet.
would this help remove the dust or dander, or does anyone else use them ?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Abdulbaki said:


> clean my loft regularly, *when possible I spray the dusty places with water in order to not spread in the air* .. But I recently started to have troubles in the respiratory tract, I heard it can cause lung issues too, so how do you guys deal with pigeon dust?


Pls donot spray water. Water MAY cause fungus/bacterium/protozoan/diseases to flourish/spread. Try to keep birds and their loft+surroundings as dry as possible. Good luck for your health


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

vacuuming works for me once a week it takes me fifteen minutes. I too wear a mask since couple of times i had a situation with cold chills and a cough, I don't have time to be sick. I just have to get a smock for the loft and a hat.


----------



## renabailey (Dec 31, 2013)

Abdulbaki said:


> Thank you guys, then I'm going to order a mask, I wish you a speedy recovery gbhman


 good to hear!


----------

